
Codevember: Walking simulation - tristanac
http://makiopolis.com/codevember/03
======
pavel_lishin
Very neat, but I wish there was a bit of a backstory.

Also, note that X01 has a fair amount of flashing, so don't click that if
you're epileptic, I guess.

~~~
6DM
Just wanted to add that the flashing is surprisingly intense. Didn't expect
that at all.

------
pugworthy
Here's another bit from the same person...

[http://makiopolis.com/dots/](http://makiopolis.com/dots/)

A shame they don't link to all their works on the site (unless I'm just
missing it).

------
daveguy
Crashes every time in several unique ways using desktop Chrome Version
55.0.2883.87 m

Although the main site has a cool webgl interface that rotates with mouse
motion left and right and zooms in and out with mouse motion up and down.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Kind of disappointed that "works" just links to their LinkedIn account,
instead of actually displaying their work.

